# Two Colt Question's



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

On my Defender, on the rear of the slide just above the firing pin, the number 1 is stamped. I noticed today at a local gun show that all models shown, ( 1911's ) have the same marking. Vendor at the show didn't have a clue ! Just wondering what it signifies. Also the Colt XSE model is an enhanced model................so I'm told.............anyone know what those enhancements are ?? Just modifications from the basic gov't. model ?
Thanks for replies.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Haven't a clue but here's there home page.:smt017

http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/home.asp


----------

